

Blackbeard's Ship Confirmed off North Carolina - redact207
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2011/08/110829-blackbeard-shipwreck-pirates-archaeology-science/

======
steverb
Very cool. We visited the NC Maritime Museum in Beaufort a few weeks ago. I
don't know that I'd make a trip just for that, but if you're in the area
(Emerald Isle, Atlantic Beach, Morehead City) it's definitely worth stopping
in.

The museum also maintains a workshop for building small craft which is cool to
watch, and the whole thing is free (donations accepted).

Disclosure: I'm a native of the area, but I've been away long enough to attain
'dingbatter' status.

------
Isamu
Don't call it piracy, call it ship-sharing.

~~~
steverb
You wouldn't download a frigate.

